# We can now search for Europe!



## Firepath (Aug 3, 2020)

I was playing around on the website and found on the search screen that one of the choices is Europe (CWSP)(Whatever that means). I tried a standard search for Aug 1-8, 2021 and it matched to Bavaria(Studio 6100 credits) and Normandy(Studio 6750, 1BR 8600, 2 BR 13550). But I got the out side 11 months message, so I tried June 5-12, 2021, and it looked like it would've booked on line if I'd gone through with it. It did give me a message that only one unit can be booked at a time. I don't know if anyone can get to Europe right now, but it's exciting to know we have the opportunity thru WM!


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

These are part of Wyndham (rebranded formerly Worldmark) South Pacific. So I believe this means you have to have WM+A or Travelshare Credits/Points.

The one in Normandy use to be part of DRI. DRI sold it and the Company that bought it sold some Units to Wyndham South Pacific. We stayed in it when it was part of DRI. We did day trips all over Normandy from it. The Village it is in is so small that it did not have its own Bakery.


----------

